# Twisp copied joyetech



## xstrid3rx (2/6/15)

Has one seen the new twisp aero? 

If you take off the tank this thing looks exactly like the the ego one.

Looks like they couldn't come up with their own and just copied the ego one I couldn't help but laugh at the guy behind the counter when I took out my ego one he couldn't understand what was going on.


----------



## Barak (2/6/15)

xstrid3rx said:


> Has one seen the new twisp aero?
> 
> If you take off the tank this thing looks exactly like the the ego one.
> 
> Looks like they couldn't come up with their own and just copied the ego one I couldn't help but laugh at the guy behind the counter when I took out my ego one he couldn't understand what was going on.


They just rebranded it. They didnt copy it. That is the ego one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/6/15)

Maybe joyetech and twisp have a relationship like joyetech and eleaf... da da daaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## xstrid3rx (2/6/15)

Interesting never thought about it that way.... Still why pay 1000 for something you can get for 750......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (2/6/15)

xstrid3rx said:


> Interesting never thought about it that way.... Still why pay 1000 for something you can get for 750......


Because not everyone is as informed as you. So they simply don't know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam (2/6/15)

xstrid3rx said:


> Interesting never thought about it that way.... Still why pay 1000 for something you can get for 750......


650 at skyblue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xstrid3rx (2/6/15)

Barak said:


> Because not everyone is as informed as you. So they simply don't know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess your right.......


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/15)

xstrid3rx said:


> Interesting never thought about it that way.... Still why pay 1000 for something you can get for 750......



Some people deciding to switch to ecigs have no idea there's a forum dedicated to these things nor that the is competition in the market. Twisp really does offer the luxury of convience to pretty much be able to walk into any mall anywhere in the country and having to pick one up for yourself at anytime you want. They also offer over the counter assistance to a new vapor who might never have known to watch a YouTube review first on how to opperate these things.

So whislt there's a premium on top of their charge there's other factors that come into play for beginners other than the face off monetary value. These are all things to consider.

In short you can save some money if you're willing to go digging. Right now in South Africa I'd say true enthusiats account for about 20% of the vaping population. The other 80% would probably not care less to fuss around. They want it and they want it now and they want it simple. Twisp does a fantastic job of providing just that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/6/15)

Exactly! @RevnLucky7 Not only SA though, I think thats the case just about anywhere where Twisp is sold.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Exactly! @RevnLucky7 Not only SA though, I think thats the case just about anywhere where Twisp is sold.



I wasn't aware that their international, but yes agreed. They're model is absolutely flawless. I visited one of their stalls the other day to check out the new wares (lies, the sales lady was super hot) and their presentation to their target market slap bang on the money.

The more people they turn away from big tobacco the more enthusiats will eventually enter the community and the stronger vaping will become in SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## xstrid3rx (2/6/15)

Maybe it's just me? as soon as I find something that takes my interest first thing I do is research. 

And I will admit that if it wasn't for twisp I would not have found the ego one and I will still be smoking today. But it's been a month now and I'm glad to not be smoking..... I guess twisp are the unsung vape heroes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/6/15)

@RevnLucky7 

Well, theres a Twisp agent here. I think theres a guy who sells their juice in Zambia too.

One of the places where they win is also the way their product line is cohesive, makes it pretty easy to pick up and go...

Their biggest weakness though, is that I don't think they fully understand how to make money on juice 

18mg only, thats fine for getting you off the stinkies, but that also stops you from going through truly vulgar amounts of juice...

I'm sure, i'm not alone, but the lower the nic, the more juice I vape. I started on about 2-3ml a day at 12mg. Now at 3mg i'm at like 15ml ( even 20ml some times)


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @RevnLucky7
> 
> Well, theres a Twisp agent here. I think theres a guy who sells their juice in Zambia too.
> 
> ...



I think they do much better than we'd possibly imagine.
Consider the clearo though. If that was the only device I has able to find on the planet I'd probably be putting 12 to 18 mg in there too to achieve what I get off a low built dripper with 6mg?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/6/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Consider the clearo though. If that was the only device I has able to find on the planet I'd probably be putting 12 to 18 mg in there too to achieve what I get off a low built dripper with 6mg?



Fair enough, but for someone new-ish (Who's not experienced a dripper), 6mg in a Twisp Aero is a reasonable expectation, it'd add at least 30% onto their juice consumption. Hell, you could probably change the PG/VG ratio around to say 35/65 and say its a smoother more premium version  

Ok I'm pretty cynical but, theres something to it.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Fair enough, but for someone new-ish (Who's not experienced a dripper), 6mg in a Twisp Aero is a reasonable expectation, it'd add at least 30% onto their juice consumption. Hell, you could probably change the PG/VG ratio around to say 35/65 and say its a smoother more premium version
> 
> Ok I'm pretty cynical but, theres something to it.



No you're 100 percent correct.
I don't think the introduction of the Aero took theses things into consideration 
The introduction of their survey shows that their looking into the market and I'm sure they'll take note of exactly what you just wrote.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barak (2/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Fair enough, but for someone new-ish (Who's not experienced a dripper), 6mg in a Twisp Aero is a reasonable expectation, it'd add at least 30% onto their juice consumption. Hell, you could probably change the PG/VG ratio around to say 35/65 and say its a smoother more premium version
> 
> Ok I'm pretty cynical but, theres something to it.


I heard some rumors that twisp is bringing out new juice variants which may include new nic level juices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (2/6/15)

Seems like your in the know for allot of whats happening at twisp lol


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/6/15)

on a slightly derailed side note... Listening to decaf'd (slowed down with major enhanced bass) music on good headphones with an amp and making thick ass clouds is such a winner!


----------



## Dirge (2/6/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> (lies, the sales lady was super hot)



Did you show her your 'mod'?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jagga8008 (2/6/15)

I think Barak is an undercover twisp agent


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/15)

Dirge said:


> Did you show her your 'mod'?



No - I played the I'm a new vapor card and pretended I had no idea how any of this stuff works. I spent the remainder of the time just watching her lips move daydreaming on how I'd one day tell her the truth and show her my mod. In hind sight, I should have asked her for her number while I give it some thought so I could get back to her with any questions.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Barak (2/6/15)

jagga8008 said:


> I think Barak is an undercover twisp agent


Ha ha. No definitely not. You will see elsewhere on the forum that i am not a big fan of their latest move. But i have to give them props for getting me off the stinkies. It all started with the twisp. But now i know there are so much better stuff out there. Once you go sub ohm, you dont go back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge (2/6/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> No - I played the I'm a new vapor card and pretended I had no idea how any of this stuff works. I spent the remainder of the time just watching her lips move daydreaming on how I'd one day tell her the truth and show her my mod. In hind sight, I should have asked her for her number while I give it some thought so I could get back to her with any questions.



You should have yes, because now you're going to have to invest in a Twisp Aero when you go back 

However, if she vapes, you could grab a really really really good juice from the shelf, tell her how you stumbled into a Vape Mob, which reminded you of her, and then you got her a great bottle of e-juice to thank her for introducing you to vaping.

You're welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yoda (2/6/15)

Dirge said:


> Did you show her your 'mod'?


Off topic but love the Jugg avatar and your name!!! DOTA player syndrome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (2/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Off topic but love the Jugg avatar and your name!!! DOTA player syndrome



I was posting off topic too 

Thanks bro. The dirge, goes oooooooon


----------

